# Auto Detox: Jaguar XK RS



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Jaguar XKRS* - www.autodetox.co.uk

Hello Gent's,

This Jaguar XKRS is my clients daily driver, he asked for a 1 day single stage enhancement detail

Why ? He would prefer his car detailed 3 times a year rather than a 3 day correction

When we talked about this a few months ago I was unsure of what to expect, on arrival at his house I was simply stunned how gorgeous & menacing the car is !

In very good condition already as you can see below





































Bit of polish residue



















Unbuffed wax




























Ok here we go:

First job to be undertaken, rinse the wheel arches with the jet wash & clean them out with Bilthamber apc & brushes



















Same application to the tyres



















Alloys were pre rinsed, you don't really want to be cleaning a dry alloy










Acid free wheel cleaner & variety of detailing brushes used














































Rinsed off again to finish.

Body work was given a thorough rinse first & PM3 applied, left to dwell for a minute or two & rinsed off thoroughly




























Intricate areas around the car cleaned with Envy valeting detail brushes & BH apc




































































































Another thorough rinse.

Washed 2 buckets with plush wash mitts & Swissvax car bath normal




























As the car had some form of wax on already I added an APC wash to aid in removal of this to ensure as clean a surface as possible to machine later










Rinsed & clayed with BH gentle as paintwork was really quite clean














































Final rinse & dried with plush car drying towels




























Paint reading were taken & a single stage machine polish to the paintwork.

I chose Swissvax cleaner fluid & Scuderia wax for the lovely gloss it gives on black










Tyres dressed, pipes polished & glass cleaned etc to finish the days work a few photos before heading home up the M40









































































Thank you for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry 
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumb: Gotta love a nicely polished cat


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

that's one really nice car there, great work. Whats hidden under the cover if we can know?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

CJ1985 said:


> that's one really nice car there, great work. Whats hidden under the cover if we can know?


Nothing special only a 5.0 V8 Supercharged lump :doublesho

Only does 190mph :doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry


Thanks Butler



R7KY D said:


> :thumb: Gotta love a nicely polished cat


Too true :thumb:



CJ1985 said:


> that's one really nice car there, great work. Whats hidden under the cover if we can know?


Thanks mate, under the cover... what cover ??? 



R7KY D said:


> Nothing special only a 5.0 V8 Supercharged lump :doublesho
> 
> Only does 190mph :doublesho


I think he means the car cover :lol: but know what you mean, its a bit quick this car & sounds awesome 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> I think he means the car cover :lol:


:lol: I'm walking away right now


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Compliments


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice work on awsome car!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work
ive got a white xkr to do soon
any tips on the paint,easy to correct etc


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Barry, what a motor!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice looking work, and nice car too.
Scud is such a good wax too


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks stunning Baz....need to pop over and see you one weekend for some advice.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

mmmmm.

That Jag gives me a funny feeling. 

Lovely work Baz - no interior pics though; fail. Looks amazing before, stunning afterwards. Bet the owner was over the moon.

Detritus.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> :lol: I'm walking away right now


:lol: we all make mistakes mate :thumb:



FabrizioTDI said:


> Compliments


Thank you 



cocos said:


> Very nice work on awsome car!


Thanks



steve from wath said:


> very nice work
> ive got a white xkr to do soon
> any tips on the paint,easy to correct etc


Cheers Steve, I've done a few XK's dead easy to work on & very good paint, a joy to detail



JBirchy said:


> Stunning that Barry, what a motor!


Cheers Birchy



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice looking work, and nice car too.
> Scud is such a good wax too


Cheers Tim, really like scud a nice man gave it to me to try a while ago 



StevieM3 said:


> Looks stunning Baz....need to pop over and see you one weekend for some advice.


Hi Steve, no worries you are welcome anytime be nice to see you, might even have a can of irunbru for you too :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing


Cheers Tonyy



gb270 said:


> Great job there


Thanks Mr GB

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

That looks awesome especially from the front, love those cars its defo on my wishlist.. superb detail as usual..!!!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Beast of a machine, great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Spot ON :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome work. Did the car justice.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

What a car, absolutley love these things... Beasts!

Nice work too Barry :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, lovely car


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

grah said:


> That looks awesome especially from the front, love those cars its defo on my wishlist.. superb detail as usual..!!!


Thanks ! it certainly has presence :thumb:



dubstyle said:


> Beast of a machine, great work


Cheers mate



Racer said:


> Spot ON :thumb:


Thanks Rui 



Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome work. Did the car justice.


Thanks



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning!!!!


Cheers Mr scrim :thumb:



888-Dave said:


> What a car, absolutley love these things... Beasts!
> 
> Nice work too Barry :thumb:


Cheers Dave



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job, lovely car


Cheers Miguel


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------

